# FET - Questions on Estrogen & Progesterone



## BBhope

I all,

I have been put on the cyclegest pessaries twice a day as I’m due to have my FET on 26th April.

I’ve been using it through my front passage instead of the rear (if you know what I mean). Although I’ve been told by the nurse that I may need to wear a party-liner as some liquid can possible come out, for some reason in my case it seems like majority or the entire thing comes out. Is this normal?

Sometimes I can see the entire lump is out (90% of the original size). This happens weather I am lying down for about 10 minutes after usage or even if I get up immediately and sit down. 

Has anyone else experienced this?  And is this normal?


----------



## clairec1154

Have you inserted it high enough?  If you have then I don't know.  I used back because I hated the mess and it is much easier in my opinion.


----------



## Cozy

BB,

I personally find Cyclogest much easier and cleaner to use up the back passage. You dont get any leakage, it just all goes when you got to the toilet.

If you use them vaginally what will leak out if the casing the progesterone is in. Providing you dont go to the toilet for 15 mins after you have inserted them, your body will have absorbed the progesterone.

Leakage is very normal.... unfortunately    

Cozy


----------



## BBhope

Hi Clairec and Cozy,

Thanks for your responses. Back passage sounds a bit odd to me so I’m not really that comfortable with the thought of it.

I guess I will have to get used to the mess. I was just concerned that my body probably hasn’t kept any of it at all. But you’re right Cozy, if it’s just the casing that comes out then it makes sense.


----------



## smileandbehappy

Hello, I am new here, (but old to the treatment journey sadly!) I am on a medicated FET cycle, the first was cancelled due to thin lining and this one is not going so well either. They have put my climaval dose up to 4x2mg tablets each day. I have read on a few forums that some doctors are giving estrogen vaginally to improve lining thickness...The same tablets that you take orally. I asked the nurse but she did not know anything about it. I wondered what dose anyone else was on, and if anyone had heard of this.
thanks xxxxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

It seems no one has...would any of you ladies mind telling me what estrogen dose you are on?


----------



## magsandemma

Hi there


Sorry to hear you are having lining trouble I was started on 8mg of progynoval, and I was told that If that didnt work then I could be given either a pessery or a hrt patch, i was lucky not to need it but they did mention it so it must be an option.  Hope you get some answers soon.


Maggie
xx


----------



## Helen3

Hi everyone,
Has anyone been given suprecur to down regulate? I was shocked today since 2 bottles of the stuff came to £238!!! I can't remember the down reg meds being so much last time. Also you have to sniff this stuff x 3 daily, not twice. Does anyone know why my cons might prefer this than a different meds for down regulating (which might be cheaper surely??)?


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thanks Maggie. I will ask about it at my scan tomorrow. I have been on 6mg for 9 days and 8mg for a further 7 days...I am a bit strung out now! But I would rather keep going with the estrogen than transfer with a thin lining. Thanks again


----------



## MissE

Hi huni, i used suprecur spray for 3 txs, i had to sniff it 4 times daily. Nasty stuff!!!!!! That seems a bit steep for suprecur, i had to get 2 bottles of the stuff and some progynova tablets for this FET and it only cost £105 in total. Not sure if there is a difference in down reg meds. Good luck with your upcoming tx.

Emma xx


----------



## skyline33gtst

hi, i am on climival.. same probs was taking 3x2mg climaval and have been upped to 4x3mg cause lining nt right... but after 2 days went from 6.8 to 7.8 so they are happy to go with that.. So been put on cyclogest from monday evening. then 2 a day recataly until after transfer, hope that helps hun.... 
where you have tx?
thanks 
danielle


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thank you x
Last week my lining measured 6.3-7.3mm and on friday it measured 7.5-7.6mm so they were happy that it had gone up 1mm in 4 days in some places and they said it should get up to 8mm for transfer Tuesday next week so I start the progesterone tomorrow. Fingers crossed it is thick enough! I did not have this problem on my fresh cycle as my lining was 15mm. When is your transfer Dan?


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hia hun starting pessary Monday! Transfer Thursday on a 3 day transfer. There is a few of us in the fet thread hun all in 2ww together. pop into it yr more than welcome! 
I have Had this problem previous always. All of the 9 times lol. 
Where are you from hun? Where ya treatment at? Xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Can I ask if you have your lining checked again on transfer day? I am scared that it will have gone down but it will be too late anyway as they will have defrosted the embies. Have you ever had a lining scan after starting the progesterone? I am having treatment in newcastle. We have 17 frosties from our last ivf which was a bfn and I was in hospital with ohss. Wish I could stop thinking about my lining!!!


----------



## skyline33gtst

hia hun around about the same as me.... I AM at Qe Gateshead where ya live? Im from Birtley... I had 25 first time and 23 second... and Ohss terrible and ended up in hospital for ages had fluid on lungs the lot was sick as a flippin chip..
Never had lining scan once on cyclogest! always just put them back..
My lining was 6.8 on first scan and 7.8 on second and he said that he doesnt think it will thicken any more to start cyclogest tommorow nightr and last buserlin inj tonight....
im nt too worried bout the lining cause they would not do the transfer... i have had a abandoned cycle due to the lining prev and yrs sounds fine... 
Try not to be too dis-hearted, because the truth is you just never know.... I have had 9 trys ? still no further forward hun where as my friend done it 1st time and had a ds... 
It is a horrible emotional rollercoster xx
Whats yr name hun? 
Danielle 
xxx


----------



## smileandbehappy

I am at qe gatehead too! I always just say newcastle though as we are actually having all the scans etc at hexham as we live in cumbria and only go to gateshead for the transfer as hexham do not have the facilities to store embryos. My last fet was cancelled due to thin lining so I suppose you are right, they wouldnt go ahead without it. We have been trying now for 5 years, totally unexplained. had 27 eggs at ivf, 24 fertilized and 17 frozen. One put back on 2 day transfer but got bad ohss that night and was in hospital for 6 days, couldn't walk or stand up and kept being sick, is awful isnt it! I hope I never have to do a fresh cycle again. If this fet does not work we are moving clinics to CARE manchester as I want the immune testing done and I also want a blast transfer which QE do not do. i just wish I could relax about this lining thing! I dont know if the progesterone thickens it any...I obviously stay on the 4 estrogen tablets, I hope it keeps thickening up until transfer but I dont know if it stops after adding progesterone. I will be glad when we finish this cycle, it officially started in March! Thanks for your messages x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Lol qe has gt really gd success rates hun and staff and clinic gd! Have you asked them about immune testing. Mr aird has done all my tx and can't Reccomend him enough! I honestly would nt worry th cyclogest does thicken up your lining too hunny! Yr lining same as mine and mr aird gave me the go ahead. I have to pay for all it tx swell and ibknow he would of stopped cycle if he had too. I trust everything he says hunni xx 
Please dint worry all will be well tues! And BFPs all round xx


----------



## smileandbehappy

Thank you so much, you have put my mind at rest xxx I did not know QE did immune testing, I will ask about it. I asked at Hexham but they did not do it. Thanks for your help x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Stay int ouch and let me know if yr tx works hun xx


----------



## rosebud_05_99

hi

i was just curious as to which estradiol drugs your clinic gives during fet and if anyone has found any differences in them, i was always given estrofem

fematab, estrofem, prognova, are some ive heard of, just wondering if there is any difference in them as different clinics seem to give different tabs.

rosebud


----------



## Betty-Boo

Rose bud - they all do the same job .... just some clinics prefer one type to another.... Same goes for progesterone too.  My clinic likes Utrogestan whereas others like the gel or cyclogest....


   


Mini x


----------



## Batleybump

Hi rosebud, mini is right they all do the same job, just each clinic has their own preference. My clinic used ones but cant remember the name but my fresh cycle got cancelled as my body reacted to them and I got fluid in my womb, so changed to progynova and then I was fine 

Good luck with ya FET! 

Lucy x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Dear all,


I've grouped together all the recent topics on cyclogest etc to make things a little easier for all.


Mini x


----------



## millie123

dear smile and be happy, im at the qe and they do only basic immune testing,clotting,
basic genetic and immunology ie for lupus and cant remember the second, although they 
would only do this after three miscarrages, it took about six weeks i think for the
results to come through, although they have prescribed steroids and aspirin for my 
current treatment we have been thinking about going to care manchester but i will
wait until after this frozen cycle. i havnt had my lining checked prior to transfer but the
last treatment my lining was around 8 and i had to wait a whole week for implantation 
am not sure why, but i will ask next time


----------



## mrssigns

Hi Ladies

Anyone done this before?  Should I skip my next dose or carry on as normal?

Any advice would be greatly received.

Mrs Signs


----------



## Violet66

carry on as normal - you can't really OD on progesterone so won't do any harm


----------



## mrssigns

Thanks Violet. I managed to get myself in a right state about that!
Mrs Signs


----------



## smudge52

Hi sorry to be a pain, but i have just taken my progynova tablet 4 hrs late does anyone know if this matters too much


----------



## hfc_blue

Sounds terrible but I was always taking mine early or late as I wasn't always around in the evening.  Anything from 8pm to 11.30pm depending on whether I was in or out in the evening. I also forgot to take them one evening and took them very early the next morning instead.  I wouldn't recommend that approach of course(!) but thought id let you know in the hope it will help you stop worrying as it didn't effect my bfp.  All the worrying is the worst part of this process! Xxxx


----------



## smudge52

Thank you so much, you have put my mind at ease now and congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!


----------



## shell1362

I never took mine at the same time, sometimes 7pm, other times11pm, so I wouldn,t worry to much


----------



## smudge52

Thank you x


----------



## Betty-Boo

Just merging this with the Q&A thread at the top of the page..


Mini xx


----------



## cosmicgirl

I'm on day 10 of my Progynova and upped it to 3 tablets today, however when I went to the loo this afternoon (before I'd taken my 3rd tablet) I saw I was bleeding, not massively but red in my panty liner.  Got home from work tonight and have been bleeding a bit more, same panty liner was now almost soaked through with dark red blood.

Is this normal?  Has it happened to anyone else?  I'm due to have my lining scan on Tuesday but will phone them on Monday (they're closed tomorrow) if I still have bleeding but really hoping someone can give me an idea what's causing it before I go completely   

Panicking that my FET may be cancelled before it's even begun


----------



## naterlee

Hi Ladies, wonder if anyone can help?  This is my 1st FET after previous mmc after 1st IVF.  I d/regged ok (in fact I had very few symptoms at all - a bit tired and woozy headed but that was all).  However, Progynova has been a different story.  They haven't agreed with me at all.  To make it worse I am now on my 4th week of Progynova as my womb lining is still a bit on the thin side.  I am now on 8mg in tablets (once a day) and 2 patches a week (at 100 micrograms) but I have just started getting a very small amount of brown spotting.  This is probably way TMI but I also have quite a lot of CM and the brown stuff is a  it mixed up in that.  I also have quite bad AF type pains.  Although I did have a painful abdomen when I started the pills now I have a bit of spotting I am even more worried.  can this happen when I am on so much progynova?  Does it mean my lining is coming away?   


Any advice much appreciated.


many thanks
naterlee
xxx


----------



## naterlee

Hi Ladies, wonder if anyone can help?  This is my 1st FET after previous mmc after 1st IVF.  I d/regged ok (in fact I had very few symptoms at all - a bit tired and woozy headed but that was all).  However, Progynova has been a different story.  They haven't agreed with me at all.  To make it worse I am now on my 4th week of Progynova as my womb lining is still a bit on the thin side.  I am now on 8mg in tablets (once a day) and 2 patches a week (at 100 micrograms) but I have just started getting a very small amount of brown spotting.  This is probably way TMI but I also have quite a lot of CM and the brown stuff is mixed up in that.  I also have quite bad AF type pains.  Although I did have a painful abdomen when I started the pills now I have a bit of spotting I am even more worried.  can this happen when I am on so much progynova?  Does it mean my lining is coming away?    Any advice much appreciated.many thanksnaterleexxx


----------



## fingers_crossed1982

Hi Naterlee,

This is my first FET too and I'm afraid I can't offer much advice but I didn't want to read and run. When are you due back to your clinic? If it was me I think I would call them tomorrow and ask for advice, or ask if you can go in and have a scan to put your mind at rest. I have had AF type pains all the way through with progynova and my nurse said it is fine, it is just the hormone changes and nothing to worry about but I haven't had any spotting.

I am sure it is all fine but no harm in double checking!

Best of luck xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

hello all

it seems that this thread has been inactive for a little while but as it seems to be the place to post, i'll try here first then if no reply, will try a new thread. 

i am about to request my prescription from reprofit for a fet in march - been told that i need to start oestrogens on day 1 (6 mg a day) and continue until lining is 7mm. When that's the case, i need to start adding progesterone (800 mg daily) and then on the 6th day of the combination of the two, i will have my transfer. that might be a very stupid question but although i know that i will continue on the progesterone after transfer (did so on my ivf), i dont know if i would also continue with the oestrogen - depending on whether i do or dont will make a difference to what i order so i need to know as soon as possible

i would be grateful for some help on this 

Thanks

Frenchy


----------



## Betty-Boo

Frenchy - you continue with both estrogen and progesterone until 12 weeks ... 
    for this cycle.


Mini xx


----------



## Frenchy74

thank you very much Mini; so so helpful! Hope you are well 

Frenchy x


----------



## Mo80

Just a quick question for anyone taking Progynova (hope I spelt that right) when do people take them, do they take them all at once or spread them out, my clinic said all at once, but as normal too much on Google and I found loads that say space them out, why do we do this and try to second guess everything, could send me mad.


THanks everyone


Mo


----------



## Faithope

Hi,

I am doing FET and taking Progynova. I am on 2mg once a day, then tomorrow I am on 2 a day then in 5 days time I take 3 a day, spread out  (so One morning, one lunch time and then one before bed) this is so the lining thickens over time  

Hope this helps x


----------



## sharoon

Mo80

Nurse at my clinic (Guys) said that taking them all at once makes some women feel sick, so she said spreading out is fine. So i've been doing one at brekkie, one at lunch and one at dinner.

Have my scan one week today so will know if it's been working or not!


----------



## MissTC

Hi Mo


It's up to you whether you take them all together or space them out - progynova can cause nausea so taking them all at once can make you feel really sick, but I never had that problem with them so took all mine at once (too forgetful to space them out LOL)


Good luck


Tracy
x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi, I was on 3 a day and the hospital specifically told me to take them all at once so I just followed doctors orders and was fine   Definitely easier to remember lol. 

Good luck x


----------



## bunny73

Hi, 

Iv just started my progynova today. I have to take them 3 times a day at regular intervals, so im doing breakfast, lunch and tea.

Also iv been told that I have to put them under my tongue to dissolve instead of swallowing with water! Has anyone else been told to do this??

Bunny xx


----------



## ally22

Hi all,

Last week I was advised to stop taking my Progynova as the migraines were unbelievable and as desperate as i am to conceive sitting in work with sunglasses on is not the way forward.

Has anybody else had to stop taking these tablets and if so what was the next step for you (apparantely I cant have a natural FET as my periods are too irregular - damn you endometriosis!!!).

Really need some reassurance that there are more options out there


----------



## weeguapa

hi,
just wondering if anyone could offer any advice on prostap?  i had my first injection on weds and haven't had any side effects at all...  do they sometimes take a while to appear?


i have never had to downreg before - both ICSIs were short protocol and all my FETs have been natural cycle (til now).  i was so worried about the prostap, but so far haven't noticed any side effects at all.  hoping i'm off the hook, but wondering if they are still to come...


i am due to start progynova after a bleed - another new drug for me.  can anyone help with what to expect with that?


thank you for taking the time to read this!


jess x


----------



## babysparkle

Hi   sorry to read about your bfn's   hopefully this will be your time  

I think it's like all drugs, everyone will react differently   I wasn't too bad with prostap on my last cycle but with another cycle I definitely felt quite grumpy and had the odd hot flush, maybe it wasn't the drugs though  

How many progynova will you be taking? I was on 3 a day which I had to take at the same time and didn't feel too bad with them, just very tired. But again everyone will react differently. Just don't read the list of side effects though or you'll be looking for them  

Have your clinic looked into why you have had so many failed cycles?  

Good luck with this cycle xx


----------



## Star Sparkle

hi just wondering if the time varies when you should start your HRT after your prostap injection, on my first FET i started my HRT 3 days after my AF so that was 13 days after the prostap however this time my AF should be here in a few days but ive not to go for my first scan until May 1st where i will be given my HRT is this normal


----------



## acugirl

Hello


I'd really welcome anyone's advise, please. It's been nearly six years since I've been on FF and I feel rusty! I'm about to go through FET at CRGH and have a couple of questions.


1. Are people still getting cheaper drugs from Fazeley Pharmacy? I used them on FF recommendation first time round and they were great.
2. Mr Serhal recommends we put back only one emby to limit risk of multiple births. Are other people given the same advise? Seems I'm cutting chances by half by only doing one...


Looking forward to hearing from you... thank you.


----------



## mmcm

Hi Acugirl

Welcome back on this journey,

What is the medication u need progynova and cyclogest, i actually got both from my GP, free of charge happy days might be worth trying out, im sure if they can help u out they will. 

I am going through FET shortly and the nurse that i get my scans done in are different from the place im having my treatment, (scans ireland, treatment lister in london) and the nurse said that asda are doing the cheapest, dont know how true that is but i do know a few girls who got them from here and worked out perfect and alot cheaper.

Good luck xx




Keep the faith


----------



## Sunnyhope

Hi,

I'm with CRGH also and we have been told they will transfer only one embryo to our surrogate. Our surrogate is happy and would prefer to transfer two embryos but CRGH seem to favour SET. 

My concerns with this is that the last time we did an embryo transfer we transferred two embryos, only one implanted and then we suffered a miscarriage so we all want to transfer two embryos for the hope of at least one working. I think as private patients we should be able to make that decision ourselves. Another concern to me is that there is no way of knowing whether the one embryo they choose to transfer doesn't have any abnormalities so two makes more sense to us...

Were you able to negotiate with CRGH to transfer two embryos??


----------



## Caterpillar

Anyone taken progynova for FET? It's making me constipated and bloated. I feel like I'm having mild OHSS! The only good thing is it makes my lining nice and thick.


----------



## Keeping the faith

Hi Caterpillar, this is my first FET. I should hopefully be starting Progynova when I go back for my scan on 10/7.  Another lovely side effect to look forward to  

Hopefully the bloated feeling passes and you feel better soon.


----------



## Caterpillar

Keeping the faith said:


> Hi Caterpillar, this is my first FET. I should hopefully be starting Progynova when I go back for my scan on 10/7. Another lovely side effect to look forward to
> 
> Hopefully the bloated feeling passes and you feel better soon.


Hi Keeping the faith, you might not get those side effects. It's different for different people. It seems that a headache is most common for progynova but I didn't get it. Hopefully you won't feel anything. Good luck!


----------



## sugarpielaura

Hi,

I've been on progynova three times for fet and I'm always very bloated on it. 

Xx


----------



## Caterpillar

sugarpielaura said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been on progynova three times for fet and I'm always very bloated on it.
> 
> Xx


Just another one of those things we have to endure... good luck for your next FET.


----------



## kdb

Sunnyhope, Acugirl - why not come join us on the CRGH thread? It's full of lovely girls and not overwhelmingly busy. I'm hoping to start FET in a couple of weeks.

There is a thread called 'Where to Buy Cheap Drugs' and currently the three best places to get quotes from are Central Homecare (great service, includes all sharps, sharps bins, etc), ASDA (good prices but double-check availability and you need to source your sharps, etc separately), and Rigcharm Pharmacy in Shadwell.

QQ on Progynova - the clinic has told me to source 1 x pack of 84 tablets (2mg). Do we take two a day, or three? Am asking my GP whether he will px any of the meds and need to give him all the details.

Thx!

/links


----------



## trying2011

Has anyone taken prontogest? for FET? any side effects? Thanks


----------



## SarSim

I'm due to start taking gestone soon & would also like advice on side effects/ best time to take/ best area to jab

SarSim xx


----------



## shello

Is it true while on progynova I won't bleed until
I stop
It ? Thanks x


----------

